# My rare find



## STLfirewood (May 19, 2008)

I answered and ad for a person needing skid steer work. He said part of the job was pushing 5 junk cars out of the woods. I met up to look at the job and set up a time to start. I made a deal for one of the cars. I am going to take 3 hours off the bill. The cars have been siting in the woods for 25 years. The car I'm geting is a 1966 Impala SS 327 conv't. It's all complete and all origional. I know this isn;t the most sought after car there is but it's a good find none the less. I'll take pics and post. I'm getting it tomorrow.

Scott


----------



## ropensaddle (May 19, 2008)

STLfirewood said:


> I answered and ad for a person needing skid steer work. He said part of the job was pushing 5 junk cars out of the woods. I met up to look at the job and set up a time to start. I made a deal for one of the cars. I am going to take 3 hours off the bill. The cars have been siting in the woods for 25 years. The car I'm geting is a 1966 Impala SS 327 conv't. It's all complete and all origional. I know this isn;t the most sought after car there is but it's a good find none the less. I'll take pics and post. I'm getting it tomorrow.
> 
> Scott



That is a great find and don't sell it short ss and convertable
mint it right all new metal weatherstripping etc mint 25 to 30k


----------



## l2edneck (May 23, 2008)

pics?


----------



## STLfirewood (May 24, 2008)

Here are some pics.


----------



## tree MDS (May 25, 2008)

STLfirewood said:


> Here are some pics.



Rough piece, but #'s match and it might be worth it, after all most old stuff needs interior, quarters etc. it might look worse than it is! Good luck and nice chevy (potentially). MDS.


----------



## chowdozer (May 25, 2008)

Big Chevy convertibles weren't as common as the A bodies. I don't recall seeing many 67 SS convertibles. As long as the top bows are in reasonable shape, you should be able to find everything else.

Happy parts hunting!


----------



## treemandan (May 26, 2008)

STLfirewood said:


> Here are some pics.



even though from the pictures it looks like it has factory air you have one hell of a chore before you.


----------



## STLfirewood (May 26, 2008)

I'm not going to keep the car. I'm going to sell it as soon as it hits the driveway. I just didn't want to see it hit the crusher. I traded 3 hrs of skid steer work for it. I was charging $65 an hour for the work so I have $195 in the car. I'm hoping to get at least $1500 for it. I have been told by chevy guys it could be worth anywhere from $1500 to $5000. It just depends who is looking at the time.

Scott


----------



## epicklein22 (May 27, 2008)

Good to see you saved it from death, just like taking in old unwanted chainsaws. I wouldn't keep it anyways, automatic.....


----------



## mckeetree (May 28, 2008)

STLfirewood said:


> I'm not going to keep the car. I'm going to sell it as soon as it hits the driveway. I just didn't want to see it hit the crusher. I traded 3 hrs of skid steer work for it. I was charging $65 an hour for the work so I have $195 in the car. I'm hoping to get at least $1500 for it. I have been told by chevy guys it could be worth anywhere from $1500 to $5000. It just depends who is looking at the time.
> 
> Scott



Well I am a Chevy guy. I have owned a couple old Impala Super Sports and a Chevy II Super Sport. And I think that car is worth about $195.00.


----------

